# Just Plane Pics



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I'm sure you guys can guess what this thread is about.:grin: I just wanted a place to post aircraft pictures I've found online, and maybe I'll find some more on here.:smile:

First off, this guy has amazing stuff. Check it out:500px / Chris Buff / Photos


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi FSG :wave:

If you want aircraft pics, have a browse through the older threads on the index-pages, especially a lot of DonaldG's photos and links :wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll check it out. :thanx:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

A few I found on Google.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Look HERE


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google these guys RAF Red Arrows - Home and you will get a few hits https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...e30QG-5YGYCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=619
typhoon https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...KG0QH2k4G4BQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=619
tucano https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...C10AGbtoGoBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=619
memorial https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...6J0QGYjYDABw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=619


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

yustr said:


> Look HERE


Disreputable! Why is that thread so short and dead?:angry::whistling:

Thanks for the link, Joe.:smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are some very good photo's in http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f288/military-aviation-557327.html which is what you want surely


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought this might appeal to https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...TI0gGm34H4BQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=619
and this will list a lot more teams Army Air Corps Historic Aircraft Flight - Display Teams


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's the one Yustr gave me, but it's not very long.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you, Mr. Link.:lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I'am just fast on google lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

You aren't kidding.:lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Practice say about 12 years


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:facepalm: Okay, let's get some more pics.:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This do https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...10,d.dmQ&fp=2d9c38fe237c0ab3&biw=1366&bih=619


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Dadgummit, Joe. Pics, not links.:facepalm::rofl: Oh, you might want to watch your links; that one didn't have anything to do with planes that I could see.:blush:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Aircraft of the world it is working better check your browser, and you can get all the pics you want from it lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:rilleyes:


----------



## hunsers (Aug 20, 2013)

yes, but I want larger pictures. Is it difficult to take close-up pictures?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi hunsers and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

It depends on where the pics were taken and what camera used, the only way to get close to a plane is when it's on the ground, but folks aren't always allowed to get close to them. The only way around that is to use a camera with a good zoom, which some cameras don't have.


Having said that, there's always an exception..... :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

And one of my favorite jets, too.


----------

